# Make a plan Stick to it - FAIL



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The wife and I had a conversation/meeting. We decided on the items we needed to buy and prioritized them to some degree.

She was going to buy some beans, salt, etc

when she got to walmart..she walked past the 1st aid stuff and said to herself.. "we need more 1st aid stuff". She bought a bunch of it

Then she did not have enough money for beans, salt, extra canned fruit.

FOCUS PEOPLE.... make a plan work the plan.... Salt is important for cooking and curing


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey if you make it to regimented with your wife the fun will run out and she will think you are more crazy than you really are. Take it easy on the wife. They are are too complex to GI rudementary.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

At least she didn't buy shoes!! I like shoes...they're pretty.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

Mish said:


> At least she didn't buy shoes!! I like shoes...they're pretty.


cant eat shoes..at least not before cooking them well..plus leather tastes nasty..


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepp(g)er said:


> cant eat shoes..at least not before cooking them well..plus leather tastes nasty..


Don't be silly. I buy them for self-defense!!! Stilettos baby!! hehe


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> The wife and I had a conversation/meeting. We decided on the items we needed to buy and prioritized them to some degree.
> 
> She was going to buy some beans, salt, etc
> 
> ...


I'd like to be there when you tell her that. Must have made for an entertaining evening.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mish said:


> Don't be silly. I buy them for self-defense!!! Stilettos baby!! hehe


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Often a plan is just where you will end up. The route in between may be flexible.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Make a plan. Take a credit card. Expand the plan.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Mish said:


> At least she didn't buy shoes!! I like shoes...they're pretty.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Was the first aid stuff on special. A good plan can change. If you go to the store and something you need is seriously discounted you'd be wise to move it ahead on the list.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A good plan is flexible enough to incorporate the variables and press on to the objective.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great plans only last until contact with the objective, enemy, so forth.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

At this point in time, CC kind of makes a little sense, at least in the short term. 
Plus you never know when a sale might pop up in front of you.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Just paid off the CC, now it's going back up a couple hun due to some ebay gear specials


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't take Shoots anywhere near the camping or clearance aisles


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

best just to have an outline and not a real plan. 
well I would never let that woman do our shopping again if she is that easy to distract and not get anything that was on the list.
heck next week you might send her out for a pizza and she will come back with a 3rd used car. LOL


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I can't take Shoots anywhere near the camping or clearance aisles


I can't let myself near those aisles.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Self discipline and knowing your limits are very good qualities for anyone - but especially for a prepper.


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

I never really had a plan - I just sort of did things as they came to me.

I had no GHB (get home bag) so that came first (took my list from "Going Home" by Angery American). I had no weapons so they came next (plus proper training). Next came solar so I could preserve food by refrigeration/freezing and power the water well. After that it was food in general (meat, grain, soup, veggies, drinks). Next was energy (gas, propane, kerosene, wood, lamp oil, etc.). Finally it was medical - which I just finished my "must haves" this week.

I'm sure a plan would have made more sense, but I needed "everything" right now! In a case like that, anything I did was a plus. Now I'm comfortable - from this point on it'll be more regemented. I'll increase what I have and work on more long-term items as I go now that I don;t feel so vulnerable.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds like a typical woman to me. I have to tell my wife to stay on task all the time. Focus baby focus!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I just give my wife a list and she buys what's on the list. If she wants to buy something in addition she asks first and I tell her yes or no. She follows instructions very well. If I want to buy something I do it if I feel it is needed or is affordable. Sometimes I discuss future planned purchases and she says I should do it now. Then I explain that I will do it when it is necessary or affordable. I do say no to myself more than I do to her, but she can't seem to say no to herself.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm just happy that my wife goes along with my preps. If I can get her to buy anything that is a prep without me being there, it is a good day.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

alterego said:


> Hey if you make it to regimented with your wife the fun will run out and she will think you are more crazy than you really are. Take it easy on the wife. They are are too complex to GI rudementary.


He's a Mainer... we're all crazier than people think we are.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The wife sent me to the farmers market to get a bunch of tomatoes... as I was leaving she said 'If they have eggs, get a dozen"

They had eggs so i bought home a dozen tomatoes... 

That caused an argument!!!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

You are very lucky to have a spouse who is on board with your preps at all. Perhaps her intuition about first aid supplies is right on the mark. Don't major on the minors. You are blessed.


----------

